

Obamapocolypse is here Get your survival guide for FREE - timeforge

Avoid the Zombie penalties that your business can occur. At TimeForge, we wrote Obamacare: A Handbook for Employers. It is a guide and knowledge base on Obamacare. You can download the book free for the next 72 hours at the following link: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ow.ly&#x2F;pCZn1
======
Oddtree
Thanks.

~~~
timeforge
No problem! Enjoy the handbook!

